# Different sized Thyroid Lobes



## adamlinds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

I've recently had an ultrasound of my thyroid that showed the following:

Left Lobe: 5.0 x 1.5 x 1.5 cm
Right Lobe: 3.7 x 1.6 x 1.0 cm
Isthmus: 0.3 cm

The ultrasound also found that a 0.8cm nodule on my right lobe and the whole thyroid tissue was slightly coarse.

My questions are:

1. Why would my left lobe be on the enlarged size and my right lobe be on the small size?

2. My doc mentioned Hashimoto as a possibility, but my TSH/T3/T4 was normal in January, what are the odds it would be off by now?

3. They also found lymph nodes in my neck (largest 1.8cm), could this have any relation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adamlinds said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently had an ultrasound of my thyroid that showed the following:
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like a goiter and the thyroid gland often lacks symmetry in these cases.

Have you had any antibody tests run? If not, I recommend that you do..........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

What prompted you to see the doctor about this? How do you feel? What is the next step your doctor plans to take?

Next time around, it would be important to get FREE T4 and FREE T3 as this is the unbound portion of hormone available for cellular uptake.

The Totals are bound, unbound and in the case of T3, rT3 as well.

Welcome to the board by the way!!!


----------



## adamlinds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your response. I went to my doctor because my throat just felt a little funny. It just feels like I have a thin layer of stone over my throat (around adam's apple). By this, I mean if I lift my chin up, I can feel stiffness in my neck and also when I swallow. It doesn't hurt when I swallow or move my neck, I just noticed the sensation of something lightly tied around my neck, if you understand what I mean. Maybe the neck is unrelated to thyroid, but who knows.

Let me correct myself, I did have TSH and free T3-T4 tested in January. The TSH came back around 1.4 and the T3-T4 came in at normal. That is why I`m not sure what it could be. My GP thinks the reason my Thyroid looks rough could be to Hashimoto but she is also concerned because the Ultrasound showed lymph nodes swollen. She wants to do a biopsy even though they appear normal, just to be safe.

I will get my blood results this week, but I can`t see them changing much over 6 months. I hope something gets found though...thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adamlinds said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I went to my doctor because my throat just felt a little funny. It just feels like I have a thin layer of stone over my throat (around adam's apple). By this, I mean if I lift my chin up, I can feel stiffness in my neck and also when I swallow. It doesn't hurt when I swallow or move my neck, I just noticed the sensation of something lightly tied around my neck, if you understand what I mean. Maybe the neck is unrelated to thyroid, but who knows.
> 
> ...


You are welcome and to this day even though I no longer have a thyroid, I cannot stand anything around my neck. The sensation is still there. Phantom, I am sure but none the less. LOL!!

Yes, you must have FNA (fine needle aspiration) for cancer has to be ruled out. Swollen lymph nodes do mandate that further testing be done.

Sounds like you have a great doc though so take a deep breath and hang on for the ride. We are here for you. Others will be along with their own in-put, I am sure.


----------

